# What is Your Relationship with Your Body?



## Bluity

Love it? Hate it? See it as a mere fleshbag? A temple for the divine? How do you view your body?

I only got into fitness and exercise to better clear my mind. I didn't want to take antidepressants so to treat my depression I started eating cleaner. After a while, I began appreciating what my body does for me. Despite years of eating pure crap, it has no major diseases, not overweight, and can fold itself into most yoga positions. My lungs still say "Fuck this" whenever I do cardio, but for the most part my body has been pretty damn good to me, and I'm trying to return the favor. 

So what is your relationship with your body?


----------



## TwistedMuses

I'm a normal pear shaped girl just like others - not skinny or bony, not even close to fit, but I like it the way it is. I'd surely run or just do some exercise to improve my stamina and strenght though.


----------



## snail

My body is a useful tool that allows me to interact with the physical world, but it can also be an annoyance because it needs to be fed, watered, and walked regularly in order to keep functioning, even when I am busy with other things.

My relationship with my body is much better than my relationship with other people's responses to it. I actually mostly like my body because some sensory experiences are nice, and I definitely like being able to go hiking, swimming, and wandering. I don't like the social stigma of existing in a body that inspires some people to discriminate against me or make prejudiced assumptions, but that isn't my body's fault. I don't blame my body for other people's bigotry, as many people mistakenly do when they are in my situation.


----------



## Pixzelina

I have no boobs, fat upper arms and upper thighs and broad shoulders. I guess I like my skinny wrists though. I do appreciate my body for allowing me to do things I love doing such as biking, swimming etc... I also have great physical endurance.


----------



## Brian1

Me: I'm going to get up and get something to eat, after a long hard day of work.
Feet: Oh no you're not, hell you're going sit here in pain for the next hour....oh wait he just did te first trial that means, he got back into the groove of walking. Well, next time then, I will always be here.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

It's annoying. Sometimes nice.


----------



## Scelerat

I hate it, because hate is a catalyst for change and the second you're actually ok about how you look you start to let yourself go.


----------



## Xaiban

I always try to see my body as something that needs improvement. The poster above me has a point, but I wouldn't go as far as say that I hate my body, but I will *never* look into the mirror and think to myself that I have reached my peak, that I'm done.

And to reply to OP, about the thing with cardio: I used to think like that too, until I realized how good it feels to run until your lungs almost give up and your heart beats out of your chest. When it feels like you're close to almost giving up on breathing all-together and you just want to fall down and die on the spot, that's actually when I feel at most alive.


----------



## The Wanderering ______

Its my greatest tool, and the number one thing I use to craft my visions and insights into reality. Without it I would be trapped in dream world forever.

Also I use it to attract women so....XP


----------



## Tao Te Ching

The body is what is currently happening but not who I am. Like a wave is something that's happening but not the ocean entirely.


----------



## milti

OP:

I'm skinny/thin and find it hard to put on weight (INCREDIBLY easy to lose it.) I have a pretty good relationship with my body, I like it for the most part, but it tends to behave irrationally at times and is always taking any excuse to function at less than optimum. In any case, good food, proper sleep, a good/satisfied mental state usually cheers it up immensely, and it's behaving itself beautifully for now.


----------



## Scruffy

I consider a person to be the union of both the mind, and the body. My relationship with my body is a good one, I take care of it, and it protects my mind. Knowledge, learning, and deep thought are just as important as improving the body. 

I find that the better the relationship between mind/body, the clearer the thought.


----------



## DiamondDays

Atm i love it. It is incredible really, it's tall, has got apparently pretty good genetics for putting on strength because i can put on more and more weight on the bar everytime i go to the gym. It is true that it has a bad habit of storing energy as fat rather than upregulating it's metabolism but that is OK, i just have to take care never to get fat again. It has also been generally healthy all my life and held up to some pretty hard knocks. It lets me put almost any kind of food into it without rebelling, tho it doesn't like sugary foods too much but neither do i so that is OK. Only real drawback is that it's got disproportionately narrow shoulders compared to the rest of my build. If it just could have as wide shoulders as it has a deep chest it would really spectacular.


----------



## Schweeeeks

I don't take my body for granted. It's the home I carry with me everywhere I go.
The mind-body connection is strong.
Unfortunately my body hasn't always been on my side. Things are better now. 

Working on trusting my impulses more. Yes, I work out, take care of myself, eat right, etc: etc: but that's not the same. Your body is smarter, more fluid and enduring than most people realize. 
I have explored my mind long enough. Time to understand the other parts of me.


----------



## Kyora

Well I don't like it but I don't hate it either ^^'
I think I would like it more if I had more muscles ^^' (and if I didn't have my grandmother's gene... what a pain in the ass...) I'm not thin but I'm not super curvy either... 
I think I'm average (I don't have a flat belly... and I have love handles)


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I lost a lot of weight in 2009. I pretty much went from weighing around 270-280 lbs. when I graduated high school all the way down to around 180 by my twentieth birthday.

Three years ago, I had a great relationship with my body. But I've really let myself go since I fell into depression last year.


----------



## Leliel

We have a deal. It doesn't ask questions and I don't make complaints.


----------



## 59465

It dosent do as i like, Even if i try to make it happy.

My body is a whiny litle kid, anything thats not "right" and its going to strike.

I even want to have a healthy body but by getting there, it needs to listen!


----------



## nádej

I had a pretty tempestuous relationship with my body from around age nine to probably fairly recently (early twenties). And we've still got our tempestuous days (weeks?).

Mainly due to me placing more value on others' perceptions of my body (and my own perception of my body, and my own perception of how others perceive my body, I guess) than on my body itself.

I've dealt with a fair amount of body dysmorphia, which I didn't know until recently when I saw old pictures and was absolutely taken aback with how skinny I was at the time (and how 'fat' I remember seeing myself as at the time). As I've grown to recognize that my view of my body is often unreliable, I have turned my focus instead to more tangible things that I know my body can _do_. I _know_ I can hula hoop forever and ever. I _know_ my crow pose is rockin' these days. I _know_ that when I eat good foods, my body feels better. I _know_ these arms and legs can climb trees and rollerblade and give hugs and hold babies and swim and kick a soccer ball.

Focusing on those things that I _know_ (rather than the lies that creep into my head about what I see), I've been really learning to love my body, which is a new development that I am deeply grateful for.


----------



## Indiana Dan

I like my athletic build. I have learned to live with the outrageous number of moles. As far as health, I try to treat my body with respect. Biggest offenders are over eating and lack of quality sleep. My blood sugar regulation system is hurting ATM, ate too much over the weekend. That's why I had to majorly cut back on weed. Doing so will put me in a much better position for hunger and sleep.


----------



## Autumn Raven

No me gusta.


----------



## AnnieEccentricity

I consider the soul and the body to be separate, but linked by the mind. My body houses my soul in this life, and I'm able to maintain a certain amount of distance from it because of that.

But I really have a poor body image, thanks to being as tall as or taller than most guys my age, and poor genetics. Don't get me wrong, I'm slender and have a relatively flat stomach, but I can't seem to shake my love handles. Thus the poor body image.


----------



## WolfeGang

A puppet or machine fundamentally speaking that carries me through this process we call life. I do what is necessary to keep it working as best as it can in order to continue serving this purpose...its only purpose.


----------



## clairdelunatic

I think I used to treat my body like a liability, always slowing me down by needing stupid things such as sleep, food or bathroom breaks. In high school, I remember trying to find ways to avoid wasting time on these lowly bodily needs. And I remember as a kid (with an 8 pm bedtime!) trying to wean myself off sleep by getting up 5 minutes earlier each day. This experiment ended when my parents confiscated my alarm clock, which was going off at 3 a.m.

After graduating from college, though, I have a totally different take, and I'm not sure how that happened. I really love physical sensations and how sensitive my senses have become to my actual environment. And noticing the quality of these sensations has also caused me to notice that I'm more in tune when I'm treating my body well. 

So... now I get it. Why all these people spend their valuable time sleeping, eating..., _exercising_. I _get _it!

(But @Xaiban, you're going to have to explain the heart exploding out of your chest thing... I don't get that. Not. at. all.)


----------



## Indiana Dan

AnnieEccentricity said:


> I consider the soul and the body to be separate, but linked by the mind. My body houses my soul in this life, and I'm able to maintain a certain amount of distance from it because of that.
> 
> But I really have a poor body image, thanks to being as tall as or taller than most guys my age, and poor genetics. Don't get me wrong, I'm slender and have a relatively flat stomach, but I can't seem to shake my love handles. Thus the poor body image.



Ok Annie I know how to fix the love handle problem, message me if you want help and are willing to put in the effort.


----------



## niffer

I was blessed with proportional, functioning limbs and organs, even though sometimes I am very critical of it. I know it might not last forever like this. I like to make it stronger and challenge it. It tells me things. It is a great teacher.

It is my meat pupper user interface.


----------



## HorribleAesthete

My mind and my body are in a committed LDR.


----------



## Shabby

I used to have a very destructive relationship with my body. I would take anything that happened in my life out on my body. Growing up in a household where I was always told I needed to be on a diet and had my food rations controlled while my brother could eat anything he wanted, I developed an eating problem - always overeating when I was out of the house because no one would be controlling me. After years or struggling with weight issues and bad eating habits, I finally decided it was time to rethink the ways in which I treated my body -this could not have happened if I was still living with my family as I needed to be away from their food controlling tactics to be able to see that it is not the fat that was the problem but the ways in which I was taught to eat. 

So this year, I started reteaching myself everything about the proper ways in which to take care of your body and implemented it in my daily life. Almost a year later, I have lost 35 kilos (77 pounds), am exercising, and am rethinking the ways in which I view body weight, food, and the mental attitudes that had affected me in ways I had never imagined.


----------



## Sanskrit

My body is what keeps my mind going, it is life support system and a computational center which generates the personality that is me. This has left me with obvious conclusion to take good care of it, not overexert it nor to let it also deteriorate. Therefore I eat well, do not smoke, do not drink, have regular exercise and stretch adequately, drink a lot of tea and keep the essential oils coming as well as care for my health. My doctor seems happy with my lifestyle and so I am content on my current physiological situation.

I have no superficial preferences as long as everything functions well and has optimal stamina. I shave my hair off because it is less maintenance, My superficial preference is more related to clothing, I favor a good quality clothing and high quality textiles. I choose my shoes carefully and wear a hat with a medium length rim to protect my eyes and facial skin from UV. My eyeglasses have UV filter and they react to excessive light by darkening. The rim shape is round because that provides most natural and intuitive field of vision with eyeglasses that will not impose unnatural limitations to field of view.


----------



## associative

My body is a temple. The Temple of Doom.

The old ones are the best.


----------



## Curiously

The relationship I have with my body is like a pendulum - it swings one way and then to another - most times than not. I think I have a bit of body dysmorphia, which first came about during my experience with anorexia during my early college years and has yet to fully withdraw its imprint upon my psyche. On one end, I appreciate and am so grateful that my body's still relatively well functioning despite how much I battered it over the years, and I seriously have kick ass stamina, but I wouldn't say I still feel as though I've complete ownership and one-ness with my body. I would very much like to get to a place in which I feel totally embodied and strong within my flesh; I want to enjoy and be truly present in how my body moves and functions...maybe this is precisely why I should take up yoga and/or meditation and begin taking strolls again.


----------



## purposive

I have a hard time with awareness of my body and its functions. Specifically a physiological response. When asked about the hallmark physical signs of anxiety and the like, I never could identify where I felt its absence physically. Other than that, I think I have a nice body. I am 6'4" borderline 6'5" and muscle. I enjoy running and keeping fit and being healthy. I am clumsy however, I am not good with sensate awareness. Assuming that is my inferior Se?


----------



## Dauntless

nádej said:


> I had a pretty tempestuous relationship with my body from around age nine to probably fairly recently (early twenties). And we've still got our tempestuous days (weeks?).
> 
> Mainly due to me placing more value on others' perceptions of my body (and my own perception of my body, and my own perception of how others perceive my body, I guess) than on my body itself.
> 
> I've dealt with a fair amount of body dysmorphia, which I didn't know until recently when I saw old pictures and was absolutely taken aback with how skinny I was at the time (and how 'fat' I remember seeing myself as at the time). As I've grown to recognize that my view of my body is often unreliable, I have turned my focus instead to more tangible things that I know my body can _do_. I _know_ I can hula hoop forever and ever. I _know_ my crow pose is rockin' these days. I _know_ that when I eat good foods, my body feels better. I _know_ these arms and legs can climb trees and rollerblade and give hugs and hold babies and swim and kick a soccer ball.
> 
> Focusing on those things that I _know_ (rather than the lies that creep into my head about what I see), I've been really learning to love my body, which is a new development that I am deeply grateful for.


This is the best post I've read today, thank you ~


----------



## Falling Down

Heh, "fleshbag"...

I just see my body as being some sort of vessel (which I suppose can be argued that it actually is). It does a sufficient job of taking care of itself all on it's own (when I was younger, I used to always thank my body for curing me when I was ill), but I understand that I need to put effort into taking care of it myself. Which I don't mind. It's not high-maintenance, and I actually enjoy keeping a good hygiene as well as being fit. I have no complaints.

As far as body image goes, some days are better than others. For the most part however, I am content. It often gets more compliments than I can handle, to be honest. I like my body.

Best thing about it though? It helps me to interact with the physical world. It is how I experience all that there is around me. I would never want to lose the senses that my body has provided me with. I am blessed.


----------



## Galaxies

I've gained 5kg so I'm a bit annoyed but I normally have no problems with my body. I really should starting toning up, though.


----------



## Fleetfoot

I want to feel like nothing is weighing me down. Unfortunately, I'm not toned enough to feel that way. But I'm not concerned. The body is always changing, and at my age, I have control of that.


----------



## Kittynip

It's not really that positive. I'm growing towards being ALRIGHT with my body, but I treat it like crap, to be honest. 

I'm not overweight, but drink a lot of diet soda and rarely eat anything of substance. There will be days I'll go without eating/days when I'll eat a lot, and I think it all stems back to the past when I struggled with a really bad eating disorder. 

I try my best to dress well and despite having days of confidence in my attractiveness, I'm still leaning towards getting several cosmetic procedures done. I've already had one - and it's kind of addicting, knowing you can change your physical appearance just like that. 

It's something I'm working on - the whole body image confidence thing. I don't think anyone would ever guess my insecurities just from looking at me, or even by seeing the way I act, but it's honestly not very healthy.

At least I'm aware of it, though! I'll keep trying to remind myself of that.


----------



## countrygirl90

My body is the medium through which I can enjoy the physical and spiritual aspects of this world .I love my body and I take care of it by working out ,eating healthy diet and thinking positive thoughts :happy: .


----------



## JoetheBull

My relationship with my body has it's ups and down. It's addicted to sugar, tends to hurt a lot, and overly sensitive to things. But it can take a bit of damage and still keep going, still quite strong at times, and good for dealing with winter most of the time.


----------



## Purple Lemon

It's an odd relationship.
On the one hand I hate my nerve disease. my twisted hips. my scoliosis and my mitral regurgitation.
On the other hand... apparently people find me more attractive than the average person.

So... I don't know.
So long as it doesn't stop me from accomplishing my dreams I'll be fine.

(I just realized how messed up my body actually is :/ )


----------



## ShadoWolf

Passive-aggressive hate-love. Isn't that what most of us have?


----------



## telepariah

My body gives me lots of shit in the form of nerve pain and wear and tear from decades of running and skiing. But it still lets me do those things and pretty well at that. I do have to listen to it and give it rest when it is crying in pain begging me please no more for a while, please!

It's pretty tall and muscular and has great endurance. I have run ultramarathons but those days seem to be behind me at this point. At least that is what my knees and feet keep telling me. At 56 I am skiing better than ever and I can really motor along above 12,000 feet in the backcountry. What happens is when we get to that altitude, everybody else starts really slowing down but a few of us geezers can maintain the same pace or only slow down a little bit. My heart muscle is really strong even though it has suffered a traumatic injury in a fall. I have no lingering effects of the hole one of my shattered ribs poked in it 27 years ago.

The things I don't like about my body are the nerve pain in my head and the severe allergies to animals and tree nuts that could kill me any time. Not too happy with my inflamed knees of late either but I hope they will settle down soon.

To be honest, the relationship I have with my body is I abuse it pretty hard but also take good enough care of it that I can keep abusing it into my old age. I eat pretty well most of the time but will sometimes feed it utter junk. I drink alcohol and smoke weed. But I also run up to 70 miles a week and stand on my feet nearly all my waking hours except for when I am riding the bus or posting on PerC. :wink:


----------



## Rainbow

Sometimes I touch my 'fleshbag' and it feels good.


----------



## Vic

I'm proud. It's held up well after significant neglect and abuse. There's also a natural strength that I've found useful.


----------



## CrystallineSheep

Normal. My only complaint is I wish I didn't have weak knees that threaten to dislocate so I can do crazy shit but small grooves... :/ 

I am not that harsh on myself. Other girls complain about looking fat, having a stomach, being too short, being too tall etc. I don't. Sometimes I actually worry that I don't seem to care. I mean, I care about being healthy. If anything suggested otherwise, I would be as paranoid as hell but to me it is like whatever. I am not fussy. You gain a few kilos? Whatever. Lose it. When you start bitching about your 'body issues' everyone starts 'seeing' them whether it is real or imagined. I should probably focus on being more fit and eating less crap but I am generally pleased with my appearance. The way I see it is that your height can't be changed so don't cry about it, weight is always temporary so no point in being down about being on the high end of the weight scale or feel proud of being on the lower end and you should be at peace with your own body because at the end of the day, it is not like you are going to swap it for another one anytime soon. I have lost more nights worrying about potentially failing at life and the prospect of being an awful person over body image issues. I am thankful it is not an issue.


----------



## LoveAshley

I love my body, honestly. I used to be so skinny growing up and I hated it. I mean, I liked being thin but everyone thought I was "too thin" and I would have done anything to gain just 10 lbs. Since then I have learned to just prioritize health over appearance. Then I started filling out and gaining a bit of muscle. Now I'm at a weight I love.

I'm also grateful that I have no diseases or any physical issues that impair my movement.


----------



## phony

Woah everyone loves their body. I hate being a teenage girl.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

l've always liked some really specific things about my body. lt's generally curved in the right places, for example l like how the way my waist curves inward makes my butt look bigger :kitteh:

l could ask for more boobs, but l honestly don't care.


----------



## ronrz567

I've been eating a lot less and it feels really good - I'm around 2-3 belt notches smaller.


----------



## Purrfessor

I love my body! It's like my own personal project that I never come close to finishing (which is good because if I did I would stop because I never finish anything). My body is an extension of my mind. It is a work of art. No better than any other body, yet perfect. My only weakness is I have permanent damage done to my right wrist, stopping me from doing certain exercises that I wish I could do. Maybe if I get enough money I'll get it fixed. That would be money well spent I tell you!


----------



## la_revolucion

I am generally okay with my body I suppose. Especially since I started working out two years ago. (Wow! Time flies!)

But I don't really like my legs. Being under 5'2 means they are rather short, and of course, I am pear shaped so every once of fat I have seems to be stored in my thighs. But oh well, it's not a huge deal I suppose. Especially since my body has never given me any physical troubles. I have always been in good health! I actually despise my nose much more than anything else on my body. Ha! We do not get along. :laughing:


----------



## aphinion

I know that I'm small, and in generally good shape. However, for a gymnast, I'm not particularly thin. I treat my body as a continual work in progress.


----------



## LibertyPrime

My body is my tool, since I live in it I have to keep it in shape otherwise it won't function properly and the result is that I do not function properly or to my liking. If it dies I go with it, I need my body.

There are certain things that I find inadequate about it thou and its nothing that I could change without some serious surgery which would possibly weaken it, thus I don't. Such a thing would be jaw surgery. To correct my bite, which is uncomfortable. It is one inconvenience I'll have to deal with till I die I guess.

Otherwise nope. I'm tall, athletic, look decent enough and have a very functional nervous system.  its a high end model, the casing could have been sexier, but the main components are high quality and very high performance.


----------



## Echoe

I like it. I too used to hate it as a teenager and I'm still somewhat recently out of that period of life, so my acceptance still has a novel-feeling about it. I'm cool with my banana figure now even. I mostly just wish I had more volume, but that's adjustable. 
I also appreciate my body for being healthy and reasonably adaptable to "do" whatever physical opportunity I may want to take up.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Relationship: Separated. By guillotine. I'm a brain floating around in a vat.


----------



## hailfire

I like my body, and my relationship with it is pretty relaxed. I used to wish I would grow at least a couple inches taller when I realized that I had about stopped growing vertically when I was 13. But I liked my height regardless. I still do. I like my lean hourglass shape. It's got the right amount of curves in all the right places while I've never had to worry about my weight because it's good at handling that on its own.

I also like that despite my non-health-conscious attitude, it's never failed to pick up the slack, still give maximum output while running on very little input for quite some time, and is seldom ill (it also hasn't seen a doctor in 5 years because it doesn't need one), and somehow manages to remain in good health and shape no matter what I seem to do to it.

I like the sensory stimulation it provides is awesome, and it allows me to fully connect with the pleasures of the physical world. I can't imagine what I would be like if I lost any of these senses, despite knowing that having them and using them to the extent I do has forever paved way for some... Not-so-good behavior from me at times. It also is very capable of performing a wide variety of things (even though my head can mess things up, as much as I hate to admit) and as much as it does like to conserve its energy, it takes very well to activities I enjoy.

I really don't have much to complain about honestly.


----------



## EmileeArsenic

My relationship with my body? Poor. Definitely poor. We've never been friends since I was a child and things didn't get any better the taller I got.

Because of a hereditary hormonal issue that I have, I gain weight very, very, very easily and find it incredibly difficult to lose. One of the symptoms of the condition is "unexplained weight gain." -__-; Thanks, body. If I didn't think you hated me before, you've certainly driven your point home now. Got it.

Before I knew about the hormonal condition, my randomly putting on tons of weight and incredible difficulty losing it caused many many issues, and pushed me into eating disorder for a spell. I never ended up getting help for it because even though I was starving, I was still putting on weight, and my doctor kept telling me to eat less thinking that I was just stuffing my face with anything and everything I could get my hands on, when I was actually terrified of food. He didn't know I was under-eating already (between 500-700 calories a day usually). I eventually had to pull myself out of that on my own because I had no health insurance and couldn't afford therapy and am now doing better and am losing weight on my own slowly and in a healthy way.

I could go on, but I'll just bore people.


----------



## phantom_ecstasy

I went through a long period in my teens where I would constantly worry about getting fat even though I was thin. Since I can remember, my body has had a dramatic impact on my self-esteem. Right now I'm sort of unhappy with my body because I look anorexic due to my ADD meds. At the same time, I don't really want to gain weight. I'd feel like even more of a failure.


----------



## AustenT09

I like everything but my weight. I'm tall, have broad shoulders, really toned legs, it's just this damn gelatinous shell I'm carrying around. I'm workin' on it though.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I haven't treated my body very well in a long time.


----------



## Thalassa

I love my body more now than I ever did as an 110 lb teenager. My relationship to my body has nearly gone back to the healthy relationship I had with it before puberty, when it was a helpful, athletic machine and not a source of possible shame because of what people might think of it.

There are men who love my body even at heavier weights, so I honestly don't care anymore about weight gain in relation to sexual attractiveness, but more so to the point that I like how I feel more at a healthy fit weight. Less back strain from my boobs, easier mobility, more flexibility in yoga, increased energy, and I think my clothes fit better. Plus I would have less health concerns that way.

So I am pretty content and accepting of my body, I enjoy sex without undue self consciousness, and my concern about weight is in regards to how I feel and my health more than how I look (though it is nice to look good).

Do I ever have bad days? Yes. Like I hate that I still get break outs, but I am slowly abandoning the idea that anyone is perfect. I am just glad it's pimples and not the bubonic plague. Perspective, folks.


----------



## angeleyes

It's an on-again off-again relationship.


----------



## Thalassa

Scelerat said:


> I hate it, because hate is a catalyst for change and the second you're actually ok about how you look you start to let yourself go.


That's untrue and unhealthy. The way you feel and your health are better motivation than hating the way you look to others, which just leads to eating disorders and shame.

Hating your body in some people somewhat ironically leads to binge eating, or giving up on caring for one's health.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

We have been together for almost 50 years now so it must be working out.

It's starting to not do what I tell it to, which is irritating. Also, I can tell that it's losing some strength as it gets older (in contradiction to me, the Brains of the operation).

We had a rough time when we first met. Me, being all small... and "the body", being fairly useless. Once we were potty trained things improved. The day it realized what a penis was for, things got much better.

:tongue:

Over the years "body" grew and developed, meeting people and doing things. I really enjoyed some of it, other times... not so much.

With any luck the warranty on this stupid thing won't expire for another 30 years or so. With lots of luck I can get a transplant when it wears out. I'm thinking something in a nice designer Italian model....


-ZDD


----------



## WolfStar

There's nothing to love or hate - it is what it is. It's a non-issue.


----------



## dvnj22

I hate it, the parts I hate most can't change either. I cut it to give a visible reminder myself of being defective, haven't done that in awhile though. I do a lot of destructive things to myself.


----------



## pearlgirl87

I seriously hate my body.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

It's seriously gone downhill over the past two years.

I was so healthy circa 2010, 2011.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I view my body as a very complex machine, like a car, where even the slightest malfunction can make the whole system fail. In the case of the body, death. How would you treat your car knowing that single car would have to last you a lifetime? Wouldn't you take good care of it? 

I don't really like flesh though. I don't like being made of this goo. Skin, blood, etc. just nasty shit we are made of.


----------



## sriracha

I love my body. I appreciate it way more than when I was younger such as in middle school or high school. I think I'm sexy alright. I love all my curves at the right places. The way my body parts are shaped and where everything is placed; some parts are slinky and others are offbeat. I love every texture including extreme softness to a bit of roughness. I find my physical flaws and scars acceptable and necessary. They do not diminish my body in any way; they are a part of me. I do not plan on ever transforming any part of my body through plastic surgery or some type of technology for beauty. I love it the way it is.

Of course there were times I wish my body was different such as when having painful cramps, or not being fast enough to win a sport competition. I wish my body was strong enough to defeat the pain while receiving shots or giving blood. I wish my body would be able to cure itself of sickness fast instead of holding it out for long periods of time. Still, I'm so grateful for this body.


----------



## SirenaChitzoph

I like it until I do most forms of cadio. Then by lungs stop working properly, because asthma.


----------



## Will tankman

My lungs are horrible. My muscles = my world <3


----------



## Spiffymooge

Current ideal body for moi: Staying ~140lb +/- 5lb max. Attempting to get leaner while keeping my normal dietary eating habits, which is eat healthy for the most part and eating whatever I want when I feel like it. 

I workout/exercise like 3-5 days a week. 70% lifting or similar and rest cardio. For my lifestyle and how and what I eat. I love my body. It's healthy and has no major joint issues so what more could I need from it.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

I don't like it on an aesthetic level but other than that, it's fine.


----------



## sehvral

It is this thing that keeps interrupting life. Stopping to feed it regularly, use the bathroom, clean it, not to mention needing to spend 30% of my life unconscious. What a pain in the ass.

I try to take care of myself to minimize the hassle, but if there was a way to survive without one I'd be tempted to try it.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

I'm not very connected to my body; I sometimes have to remember I have one. I do eat only healthily and intend to exercise more. I'm what you would call 'tiny and athletic'. I'm below average height for even the adult female I believe (I'm 5'4" 145 lbs). It's more whatever to me.


----------



## RaidenPrime

These omega 3 6 9 supplements sure make my skin shiny smooth and soft. roud:


----------



## Obscure

I love my body. Tho I have mistreated it in the past...and now I live with pills.
Still love it.
I'm skinny and I don't get fat, what more to ask for 

Umm "relationship" with my body...I can not think of something other than masturbation.


----------



## HellCat

I adore it, love my curves and muscle tone and treat it with the utmost care. Unless I am fighting, then I get covered in bruises and cannot walk a few days from overtraining. Scars are hot on women.


----------



## 66767

Depending on what time of the month it is, the feelings I have towards my body vary. I would like tone it a bit, though; maybe lose 10 pounds of fat since I looked better slimmer, and so did my self-confidence.


----------



## Bronzework

Always been active to varying degrees but my diet lacked for a long time.

Turning the tables now and slogging it out for a year to get a physique I desire.
Fortunately the results will not take a year to appear.


----------



## William I am

Bluity said:


> Love it? Hate it? See it as a mere fleshbag? A temple for the divine? How do you view your body?
> 
> I only got into fitness and exercise to better clear my mind. I didn't want to take antidepressants so to treat my depression I started eating cleaner. After a while, I began appreciating what my body does for me. Despite years of eating pure crap, it has no major diseases, not overweight, and can fold itself into most yoga positions. My lungs still say "Fuck this" whenever I do cardio, but for the most part my body has been pretty damn good to me, and I'm trying to return the favor.
> 
> So what is your relationship with your body?


It's like trying to ride an unbroken stallion sometimes.
I've got hypogonadism - low testosterone - and had it undiagnosed for at least 3-5 years. I am also allergic to wheat, barley, and rye, and/or have celiac's (thought the biopsy didn't find any damage). I also have asthma and pretty severe nasal allergies to dust, grasses (wheat's a grass! lol), trees, and pollen (but not mold...?). 
So I have spent a lot of time fighting for control.

Just now I took three bites of some ice cream I bought - my favorite flavor, french silk - and realized I hadn't read the ingredients in it. Guess what was in it? Malt flavoring. Barley malt flavoring. THAT explains why I could only bike for 15 minutes today, but went for 45 minutes Wednesday. It also explains why I've felt all shitty and semi-depressed and lazy and generally not very good all day today and yesterday.

I'm taking my stomach cramps and going to bed.


----------



## Maka

I love my body except for the fact that I have allergies that sometimes control my life. :/


----------



## Playful Proxy

Oh crap, I have one of those body things! A floating brain connected to the internet would probably work better for me, sometimes.


----------



## nonnaci

I've learned in the last couple years to pay attention to what my body and somatic responses says about my mental states. Conversely, strengthening the body (such as cardio or with nutrition) also raises mental fortitude and efficiency.


----------



## stiletto

I"m about 8.5/10 happy with my body and my body image. =) I think that's a healthy, yet realistic number.


----------



## emmylouise

I haven't always had the best relationship with my body but now I love it! I've learnt to focus on the things I love and to forget about the things I don't. I've also learnt to respect it, how to take care of it and what it needs to function at it's best.....there's not much more I can ask of it tbh.


----------



## Death Persuades

Hello, Body!

Hello...

How are you today?

Pretty good... Bored.

OH! I SEE! Well how about I give you some love? Mmm? 

NO! Please don't! PLEASE! :'(!!!

TOO LATE! *faps*

:'( he's molesting me! HELP!


----------



## Uralian Hamster

I think of my body as a complex machine that needs constant maintenance and upkeep. If one of it's components isn't working quite right then I try to fix it. Some things however can't be fixed, which is frustrating. Overall I'm happy with it/me, good metabolism, good reflexes, nothing to complain about.


----------



## Kyandigaru

We are friends with benefits..in the past. Now I have to make this bitch love me all over again.


----------



## Moonshake

I've grown to love my body, ever since I've started treating it right. I've cut out junk food and all processed food, and I'm exercising every day. I feel like my body is thanking me back now. To me, my body is unique - and it deserves all of my love. Every lump, every stretch mark, every bulge is a trait that makes my body that much more unique and special to me.

I'm starting meditation these days, before bed. It's really helping me understand and love my body even more.


----------



## INFJRoanna

I've always been my worst critic when it comes to my body - though, since I got pregnant I've learned to love it. If my body can grow something so small and perfect, surely it must be alright after all. :happy: I am determined to keep this new found confidence in myself after my little girl is born, and get into even better shape than I was before.


----------



## Tad Cooper

My body is annoying because it keeps not working properly D:<


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Never smoked or did drugs, light/social drinker & I rarely eat fast food.
I've always been athletic & active outdoors, never lived in a smoggy city, haven't been sick for well over 10 - 12 years.

I've treated my body decently over the years, hopefully I'll reap the benefits for such when I'm older.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> With any luck the warranty on this stupid thing won't expire for another 30 years or so. With lots of luck I can get a transplant when it wears out. I'm thinking something in a nice designer Italian model.... -ZDD


Would you like that in Ferrari Red sir?


----------



## Callisto88

I don't love it. I don't really hate it, either. It could be worse.


----------



## saturnne

I sometimes care too much how other people see me and judge me... I've been trying to lose weight ever since how I saw that my weight gain seemed to really upset my family. I used to weigh 10 kg - about 22 pounds lighter in high school, when I seemed to make the family the most happy.


----------



## Robert J Gough

To begin with, I was denied the change to womanhood back in August '94 (I was 23 at the time). I've never been truly comfortable with my body, and I doubt I ever will be.

I'm currently 63.5kg/140lb (or very close) at 5'8". I'm also in the process of regaining the weight I lost back in 2011 (65kg to 58 in 18 weeks - thanks to being told by local GP that I had to remove all caffeine from my diet immediately, amongst other things). Slowly getting there, but even with that, and the fact I'll most likely be in far superior shape / condition than when I last weight 65kg... I'm always going to have that issue.

And then while having a shower - or at least afterwards, drying self off - the lighting conditions and the way I might be standing at the time... the shadows come into play, and I see just that hint as to what could have been... makes it even worse.

So, I slowly but very steadily work towards that hot little girlie bod I want - without surgery and/or hormones, hoping for the best once I've gone as far as I can with the gym / diet. Have to say, though. At 43 (almost) I in no way look my age. Not even close. So that's one good thing, I guess.


----------



## sinshred

Heavy smoker.
Alcohol addicted.

But life would be less interesting without them, right? 
Ah..just hope my body could bear it all a little more...


----------



## Jwing24

saturnne said:


> I sometimes care too much how other people see me and judge me... I've been trying to lose weight ever since how I saw that my weight gain seemed to really upset my family. I used to weigh 10 kg - about 22 pounds lighter in high school, when I seemed to make the family the most happy.


That sucks. When I was younger, my inability to gain weight upset my family. I got made fun of so often it caused me to have a negative view of myself. I was really short AND really skinny. 

Fortunately, I got the last laugh. My cousins listened to the family and ate and ate and I didn't and they have all been anywhere from slightly overweight to well overweight since childhood. I on the other hand went from underweight to within healthy range (probably 8-10 years ago) and have stayed in the healthy range since. Some people say I'm still really skinny, but at 5'8 ~150 lbs, I'll take it. It's better than being 5'4 180 lbs like a relative.


----------



## nednerb

zazara said:


> Bleh. I don't listen to what my body needs. We're giving each other the silent treatment.


What your body wants, and what your body needs are two very different things.


----------



## zazara

nednerb said:


> What your body wants, and what your body needs are two very different things.


I know.


----------



## nednerb

zazara said:


> I know.


So ignore what it wants, and let it have what it needs. 

Your body is telling you something for a reason. Dont ignore it.


----------



## zazara

nednerb said:


> So ignore what it wants, and let it have what it needs.
> 
> Your body is telling you something for a reason. Dont ignore it.


We'll see who caves in first.


----------



## Dork_Matter

LDR, most of the time.


----------



## Courtalort

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Incredulous at the moment.
> 
> I've lost weight, but have somehow managed to *increase in breast cup size.
> 
> Wtf?


Bra cup size is the difference in inches between your rib measurement and your bust measurement. So 34 D is 34 ribs and 38 bust. 

Therefore, you got skinnier around your ribs, but your boobs stayed the some. 

Congratulations! You have found the holy grail of weight loss.


----------



## Courtalort

I am my body and my body is me. I mean, I'm more than my body but I'm very "in" my body. I feel when it's even the slightest bit off. 

I have some physical issues (hyper mobility, slipping rib syndrome, celiac), but I love when I box or do tai chi or run because I feel strong. I eat in a way that makes me feel better and stay hydrated. 

I don't like a lot of how it looks, but I appreciate how it feels.


----------



## nednerb

CourtneyJD said:


> Bra cup size is the difference in inches between your rib measurement and your bust measurement. So 34 D is 34 ribs and 38 bust.
> 
> Therefore, you got skinnier around your ribs, but your boobs stayed the some.
> 
> Congratulations! You have found the holy grail of weight loss.


Girl-bro-science?


----------



## Courtalort

nednerb said:


> Girl-bro-science?


Indeed.

Ovaries before brovaries.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

CourtneyJD said:


> Bra cup size is the difference in inches between your rib measurement and your bust measurement. So 34 D is 34 ribs and 38 bust.
> 
> Therefore, you got skinnier around your ribs, but your boobs stayed the some.
> 
> Congratulations! You have found the holy grail of weight loss.


She must have that kind of body. My boobs are the first to shrink! :/


----------



## Antipode

Eh; I'm 5"9' 140lb. I could stand to gain some muscle. xD


----------



## Violator Rose

Glad to have lost about 14 lbs over the summer, but no more dicking around! I'm going to lose the rest of the weight I want to lose!

So, in short, I don't HATE my body, but I know it can look better. And it WILL!


----------



## pmj85

My body is my vessel throughout this life; it is not who I am, but a medium through which I can interact with the physical world.

Much like my car, I should probably pay more attention to the maintenance side of things.


----------



## Lemxn

I like my body, sometimes I don't because I had eaten disorder all my life so, sometimes I still struggling with it. I don't have overwheight, that's the important thing I guess...so my relationship with my body it's love/hate all the time, but I like my body, I really do.


----------



## Marisa

We have an open-relationship with food.


----------



## 6007

I love my body. It carries my brain around and it helps me understand my environment and myself. 
With it I can interact with the world in ways that help me learn, it teaches me about feelings--bodily feelings and emotional feelings. Also it is receptive to pleasure which is pretty cool. I love to eat, massages, exercise, etc. There can be fire in my belly which makes me feel vitally alive.


----------



## SeñorTaco

I show appreciation to my body when we finish an exercise routine, no matter how hard it was.

I show utter disdain when we eat too much and unhealthily.


----------



## DualGnosis

It's complicated.


We go on and off. Sometimes I work out strenuously. Usually I don't. Sometimes I eat like an unnecessary amount of calories. Most often I just eat whatever my family cooks (usually fish, veggies, and rice).


----------



## AddictiveMuse

we're currently in counselling


----------



## lunai

I don't like my body very much because it seems to have a piss poor immune system, but I'm grateful for the mediocre health I do have right now, knowing things could be worse.


----------

